# Amfleet I Interior Refresh



## districtRich (Sep 7, 2017)

Looks like they'll be modernizing the interiors of the Amfleet I cars! They are getting quite dated and run-down.

http://blog.amtrak.com/2017/08/amfleet-refresh/


----------



## mlanoue (Sep 7, 2017)

Kind of reminds me of the Brightline designs I've seen online. I'm glad they're doing it, but the grey looks kind of depressing to me.


----------



## KmH (Sep 7, 2017)

And hard to keep clean looking.


----------



## mfastx (Sep 7, 2017)

Wonder when they're gonna finally start to repaint the exterior to match the new baggage/viewliner cars.


----------



## Blackwolf (Sep 7, 2017)

Fantastic. Its about time.


----------



## bretton88 (Sep 7, 2017)

This makes me happy. Amtrak's interiors where beginning to look tired. Looking at the Midwest routes listed, I wonder if they're refreshing some Horizon equipment too or just the business/cafe cars.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## keelhauled (Sep 7, 2017)

Still no center armrests, even in business class. Really?


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 7, 2017)

Didn't see any reference to hvac systems. If it's too hot or too cold inside these cars it's kind of like putting sugar on a turd. The superliner 1 sleeper upgrades were great until one rode in a car without AC in august.


----------



## sicariis (Sep 7, 2017)

Interested to see how this effects the Club Cafe seats which are quite different than the Amfleet I Coach and Business class seats. They have leg rests in addition to the footrests and the 2-1 layout.


----------



## PaulM (Sep 7, 2017)

districtRich said:


> http://blog.amtrak.com/2017/08/amfleet-refresh/
> 
> 
> Brand-new seat cushions
> ...


No mention of decreased seat pitch. Does that mean that the introduction of steerage class, which was rumored a while back. require another ''refresh"?


----------



## jis (Sep 7, 2017)

PaulM said:


> districtRich said:
> 
> 
> > http://blog.amtrak.com/2017/08/amfleet-refresh/
> ...


Anderson explicitly said there will be no reduction in seat pitch during his CBS appearance.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 7, 2017)

districtRich said:


> Looks like they'll be modernizing the interiors of the Amfleet I cars! They are getting quite dated and run-down.
> 
> http://blog.amtrak.com/2017/08/amfleet-refresh/


"New bathroom flooring". How about cleaning them more than once a trip? Or better yet, install a self-cleaning system so all the attendant has to do is turn a key which locks the room until the automated cleaner is finished. I'm sure the attendant can manage that.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 7, 2017)

keelhauled said:


> Still no center armrests, even in business class. Really?


Good catch. Amtrak seems to struggle with the concept of any sort of seat divider. Leaving Business Class in the cold implies an amazing level of tone deafness.



Steve4031 said:


> Didn't see any reference to hvac systems. If it's too hot or too cold inside these cars it's kind of like putting sugar on a turd. The superliner 1 sleeper upgrades were great until one rode in a car without AC in august.


The Superliner upgrades didn't involve important issues like clumsy and outdated HVAC systems and poorly performing sewage plumbing. Amtrak didn't even bother to finish the Superliner 1 fleet before ending the refurbishment program and calling it quits.



me_little_me said:


> districtRich said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like they'll be modernizing the interiors of the Amfleet I cars! They are getting quite dated and run-down.
> ...


I don't think any of the self cleaning bathroom systems have proven to be operationally practical and financially viable. Some things are still cheaper and easier for a human to accomplish, unless it's a car attendant with too much ego/pride to touch anything below their perceived status.


----------



## PVD (Sep 7, 2017)

Maybe I'm missing something, but that seems like a very small amount of money for that work on that may cars.


----------



## sicariis (Sep 7, 2017)

Im guessing reusing the seats with new cushions represents substantial cost savings.


----------



## PVD (Sep 7, 2017)

strip 62/72 seats, replace cushions and covers, remove and replace carpet, bathroom floors, lighting, bulkheads and trim for 36k seems pretty cheap


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 8, 2017)

keelhauled said:


> Still no center armrests, even in business class. Really?


I'm not a fan of center armrests. Reminds me of being on an airliner, and since I'm a bigger guy that is just annoying and makes me uncomfortable.

Total price tag is $16 million, which isn't a bad price tag and the time line is impressive as well. I'll guess that this may be because of Richard Anderson. But this project is needed.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 8, 2017)

WIth every upgrade the cars get uglier and more monotone. I suggest we lobby for a return to their original color scheme.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks like something from a cheap bargain basement store trying to look like Brightline. From their picture, it looks like Brightline has center arm rests and a hand hold on the side of each seat, which the new Amfleet seats do not.

And I don't care how easy they are to clean, how soon before someone on the Northeast Regional puts their dirty sneakers on the seat and leaves black marks all over it, and someone else puts their dirty luggage that's been goodness knows where and scuffs it, or even a usually conscientious person accidentally spills their coffee on it? At least the blue had some (not much, but some) personality. This is just bland and is a reminder that Amfleet I is the bottom of the barrel in Amtrak's system.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Sep 8, 2017)

I just hope it doesn't turn into another episode of "This is Why We Can't Have Nice Things".


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 8, 2017)

Well, to be fair, I was thinking specifically of the Regionals between New York and Washington.

Keystone riders between Philly and Harrisburg are usually very polite and well-behaved, as are most riders on the Carolinian, and I'm sure riders on other Amfleet I routes that I haven't been on.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 8, 2017)

Does it say that will be the color of the seats? My impression is that it is a monochrome picture and not the actual colors that will be used.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 8, 2017)

The floor is blue. Look carefully.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Sep 8, 2017)

I think this means that service to Roanoke is a real thing:

"... during the next several months, hundreds of Amtrak employees, alongside our industry partners, will perform the maintenance and overhaul work at facilities across the northeastern U.S. including ... Roanoke, Virginia."


----------



## MikefromCrete (Sep 8, 2017)

WoodyinNYC said:


> I think this means that service to Roanoke is a real thing:
> 
> "... during the next several months, hundreds of Amtrak employees, alongside our industry partners, will perform the maintenance and overhaul work at facilities across the northeastern U.S. including ... Roanoke, Virginia."


Service begins Oct. 31. Why would you not think it was a real thing?


----------



## PVD (Sep 8, 2017)

They started selling tickets.....the connecting bus is ending....


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Sep 8, 2017)

Will the upgraded coach seats be better for resting in? Even on the short-distance Regionals, it is nice to be able to "nod-off" sometimes, even if one doesn't go to sleep completely.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 8, 2017)

LookingGlassTie said:


> Will the upgraded coach seats be better for resting in? Even on the short-distance Regionals, it is nice to be able to "nod-off" sometimes, even if one doesn't go to sleep completely.


Time will tell.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't believe anything is happening until it turns a wheel in revenue service.


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 9, 2017)

Am I correct to assume the refurb work will be done in Beech Grove?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 9, 2017)

From the link:



> during the next several months, hundreds of Amtrak employees, alongside our industry partners, will perform the maintenance and overhaul work at facilities across the northeastern U.S. including Albany, New York; Sunnyside, New York; Philadelphia, Pennsylvania; Wilmington, Delaware; Washington D.C. Lynchburg, Virginia; Norfolk, Virginia; and Roanoke, Virginia.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Sep 9, 2017)

MikefromCrete said:


> WoodyinNYC said:
> 
> 
> > I think this means that service to Roanoke is a real thing:
> ...


It was a little joke that couldn't. Sorry.

I thought I was noting that while service hasn't yet begun (tho I'm confident that it will), but ALREADY Roanoke is named as a facility for maintenance and overhaul.

That's going from zero to being listed along with Albany, Sunnyside, Philly, Wilmington, and Washington pretty dayum fast! Who knew that Amtrak had such facilities in place? Paid for by Virginia? Maybe they mean that NS has facilities in Roanoke (and Lynchburg? and Norfolk?) that will do some of the work on contract.


----------



## neroden (Sep 12, 2017)

This seems like a well-thought-out move; they're doing a very cheap and simple refresh which shouldn't cost too much and which any shop should be able to do. But it'll look spiffier. (Of course, I bet when they take the surfaces off of some of those interiors, they'll discover hidden damage which requires sending some of the cars into Beech Grove for heavy work, but it's better to find that now rather than later.)


----------



## PVD (Sep 12, 2017)

Is it Beech or Delaware for the AM1s? Either way, the point about uncovering hidden problems is certainly valid. Finding hidden corrosion under a cafe counter or restroom floor would not be a shocker...


----------



## jis (Sep 12, 2017)

PVD said:


> Is it Beech or Delaware for the AM1s? Either way, the point about uncovering hidden problems is certainly valid. Finding hidden corrosion under a cafe counter or restroom floor would not be a shocker...


Usually it is Bear DE or Wilmington DE.


----------



## Blackwolf (Sep 19, 2017)

Now only if we can get new room modules for the Viewliner I Sleepers. I've always been repulsed by the roomette toilets (never going to be pleased with those), but on our LSL trip on the 11th from CHI-NYP I can attest that the roomette me and Mrs. Blackwolf were in was extremely worn out.

The only things that seemed "refreshed" were the fabric on the seats and the curtains, both being things I can imagine are redone on a regular basis. But the room itself was borderline broken. Carpet was brown and threadbare, the fiberglass of the walls and shelves were chipped and cracked all over, the module squeaked and rattled beyond what duct tape could fix. The rest of the car was in like condition, and the sleeper ahead of ours was a notch or two worse off.

If RailPlan is not completely bankrupt and out of business, I sincerely hope Mr. Andersen and Mr. Moorman are looking to fix these worn out car interiors next. Even if it means pulling sleepers off of some trains temporarily to do so. I can't see some of the interiors lasting too many more years before completely becoming a dumpster fire.


----------



## WoodyinNYC (Sep 19, 2017)

Blackwolf said:


> Now only if we can get new room modules for the Viewliner I Sleepers. ... on our LSL trip on the 11th from CHI-NYP I can attest that the roomette me and Mrs. Blackwolf were in was extremely worn out.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I assume RailPlan is doing O.K.

True that CAF reported problems with a key supplier that has gone out of business, but it had to do with the trucks, not the modules.

iiuc, the as-yet unfunded plan is to overhaul the Viewliner I fleet after all the V II's are delivered. So as CAF misses deadlines, the rehab program also gets postponed. Not a problem this fiscal year or next because nobody is ready. But Amtrak could need funding to do the make-overs when that time comes.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 19, 2017)

jis said:


> PVD said:
> 
> 
> > Is it Beech or Delaware for the AM1s? Either way, the point about uncovering hidden problems is certainly valid. Finding hidden corrosion under a cafe counter or restroom floor would not be a shocker...
> ...


I doubt Wilmington simply cause they're mainly working on the Electric Fleet most of the time. But at the same time I don't see why they couldn't handle a coach overhaul.


----------



## tommylicious (Sep 20, 2017)

Isn't this that ex-airline CEO reducing legroom by 60% under the guise of a "refresh" ?


----------



## JayPea (Sep 20, 2017)

tommylicious said:


> Isn't this that ex-airline CEO reducing legroom by 60% under the guise of a "refresh" ?


Nothing at all about reducing legroom in the refreshing. There has been some talk about reducing legroom in some trains in order to create a third class of seating along with first/business class and coach, but that all it is is talk. And even at that I see nothing about a 60% reduction.


----------



## jis (Sep 20, 2017)

tommylicious said:


> Isn't this that ex-airline CEO reducing legroom by 60% under the guise of a "refresh" ?


No. He has explicitly said that there are no plans to reduce seat pitch, in his interview on CBS. Could we please stop spreading this canard?


----------



## tommylicious (Sep 20, 2017)

Then he's reducing seat width?


----------



## PVD (Sep 20, 2017)

There is no move on the table to reduce pitch or width. Width would be a waste unless you were going to 3+2 and that's never been a plan for Amtrak. Even commuter lines struggle with that. It would require all new seats (very expensive) and redone reading lights.


----------



## jis (Sep 20, 2017)

tommylicious said:


> Then he's reducing seat width?


No he is not. Just get over it.  Think of some other cataclysm and worry about it instead.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 20, 2017)

Corrosion on an Amfleet, which is an all stainless steel monocoque design, would be rather weird.


----------



## jis (Sep 20, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Corrosion on an Amfleet, which is an all stainless steel monocoque design, would be rather weird.


If there is any issue it would more likely be fatigue cracks at inconvenient places rather than corrosion I would think.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 20, 2017)

I would agree, but I don't think the Amfleets are really old enough for that to be a major issue at this point.


----------



## PVD (Sep 20, 2017)

Fatigue cracks are often a function of design and fabrication quality, not age.


----------



## Triley (Sep 20, 2017)

mfastx said:


> Wonder when they're gonna finally start to repaint the exterior to match the new baggage/viewliner cars.


Why would that need to be done? The Amfleet Is are very rarely in the same consist as a baggage car, and certainly even more rarely a Viewliner. They are branded Amtrak America, since that's what they wanted to put in the theme for long hauls.



keelhauled said:


> Still no center armrests, even in business class. Really?


Are you willing to sacrifice seat width for that? People in this very thread would start losing it over reducing seat width for any reason. Only way to keep the seat width (or even increase it) is to go to 2x1 seating for all business class cars, cutting capacity by 15 seats, meaning fares would have to go up by 25% to bring the same fare potential per car. Then less passengers would upgrade, leading to....well, who knows.



WoodyinNYC said:


> MikefromCrete said:
> 
> 
> > WoodyinNYC said:
> ...


I highly doubt they're going to contract the service out. What I am assuming they're going to do is use existing mechanical crews (even though they may not necessary be qualified per the union to do the work?) at the servicing points. Roanoke and Norfolk will only be getting one train per day that terminates there, and eventually Lynchburg will be getting one again as well. You need to pay those people full time hours, so you may as well have them doing other work, since it doesn't take 8 hours to service a 7-9 car train.

Notice Richmond and Newport News, who handle two or more trains per day are not on the list. I haven't looked in to it at all, but my explanation seems to be the only reasonable one I can think of.


----------



## MisterUptempo (Sep 20, 2017)

tommylicious said:


> Isn't this that ex-airline CEO reducing legroom by 60% under the guise of a "refresh" ?


As others have pointed out, there will be no reduction in seat pitch. As a matter of fact the decision to perform a refresh on the Amfleet I's was made by the Amtrak board in March, 2017, perhaps earlier, long before the announcement of Anderson becoming Amtrak CEO in late June, 2017.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 20, 2017)

PVD said:


> Fatigue cracks are often a function of design and fabrication quality, not age.


I was assuming anyone who knew the conversation know the Amfleets are first rate.


----------



## mfastx (Sep 21, 2017)

Triley said:


> mfastx said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder when they're gonna finally start to repaint the exterior to match the new baggage/viewliner cars.
> ...


What about Crescent/Silver service? I just hate mismatched consists with a passion, all Amtrak cars/locomotives should look the same.


----------



## KnightRail (Sep 21, 2017)

The first car(s) with refreshed cushions and carpets should be appearing imminently. Process appears like it can be completed swiftly, less than 24 hours. Pull up old carpet, lay down new carpet, pull off old cushions, drop on new ones. Bear in mind that when cars start appearing, they are not finished yet. There will be a round two for wainscoting and bulkheads.


----------



## PVD (Sep 21, 2017)

I am curious as to what the "refreshed galley area" actually means. Anything beyond cosmetic could take some time and talent. Of course, in that area, and under the bathroom floors, there can always be hidden damage uncovered. That is actually fairly common in aircraft overhaul in galley and bathroom areas.


----------



## jis (Sep 21, 2017)

Triley said:


> mfastx said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder when they're gonna finally start to repaint the exterior to match the new baggage/viewliner cars.
> ...


I think a legitimate case can be made to restripe the Amfleet IIs in the Amtrak America livery, since that is where they are meant to be used (mostly). However, that does not necessarily mean it should be a high priority item. It is a nice to have but not necessary to have item. Interior refurbishment is way more important.


----------



## tommylicious (Sep 21, 2017)

Well good I hope AmTrak do good things without hosing passengers in other ways.


----------



## Triley (Sep 22, 2017)

mfastx said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> > mfastx said:
> ...


Like Jis said, I agree the Amfleet IIs should be repainted with the Amtrak America livery, but that's about it.

The Amfleet Is, the ones getting refurbished, are only on Regionals, and other short haul trains. They are rarely put with Amfleet IIs or Viewliner cars, which are typically only found on long hauls.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Triley (Sep 22, 2017)

PVD said:


> I am curious as to what the "refreshed galley area" actually means. Anything beyond cosmetic could take some time and talent. Of course, in that area, and under the bathroom floors, there can always be hidden damage uncovered. That is actually fairly common in aircraft overhaul in galley and bathroom areas.


There have been rumors of moving to refrigeration setups like the Acelas, which is essentially airline style roll on/roll off carts. It would make for much easier loading/stripping of trains, but I find the units to be a lot more unstable operationally as opposed to the units on the current Amfleet foodservice cars.
Sent from my SM-G955U using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## PVD (Sep 22, 2017)

WPIX-11 did a short segment on the project on last night's evening news. Nothing not already covered here, but nice to see the mostly positive mention.


----------



## keelhauled (Sep 22, 2017)

Triley said:


> keelhauled said:
> 
> 
> > Still no center armrests, even in business class. Really?
> ...


Yes, I would in a heartbeat. A fold down armrest doesn't even need to take out width from the seat cushion, and I would far rather have the privacy of some form of barrier between seatmates. If 2x2 seating with armrests is possible on the Acela, which is narrower than Amfleets, there is absolutely no reason why it can't be replicated at least in business class in Amfleet equipment.


----------



## PVD (Sep 22, 2017)

If they were buying new seats, one of the slim fold up armrests would be nice. No good way to do it as a retrofit on an existing seat frame that isn't time consuming or costly. Certainly worth considering on anything new. Brightline is using them. Drawings of the Acela replacement cars show them, but time will tell.


----------



## mfastx (Sep 22, 2017)

Triley said:


> Like Jis said, I agree the Amfleet IIs should be repainted with the Amtrak America livery, but that's about it.
> The Amfleet Is, the ones getting refurbished, are only on Regionals, and other short haul trains. They are rarely put with Amfleet IIs or Viewliner cars, which are typically only found on long hauls.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Amtrak Forum mobile app


My bad, thought both of them were getting refurbished.


----------



## districtRich (Sep 22, 2017)

The new seats look pretty nice!

https://twitter.com/Amtrak/status/911258850426277888


----------



## PVD (Sep 22, 2017)

Lately, those might be the best part of a trip to Citifield.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 22, 2017)

districtRich said:


> The new seats look pretty nice!
> 
> https://twitter.com/Amtrak/status/911258850426277888


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## neroden (Sep 22, 2017)

I like 'em. *shrug* Looks like one of the materials I'm not allergic to, too.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 22, 2017)

I want all wool seats with CZ style leg rests.


----------



## CraigDK (Sep 23, 2017)

They look good, now let's see them in a coach.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 23, 2017)

I think the cup holders are only for the stadium setting.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## railiner (Sep 23, 2017)

Steve4031 said:


> I think the cup holders are only for the stadium setting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Agreed...they are not even a well...just a flat surface to rest the cups on...besides, those white structures are just part of the seat mounting, to move the seats around...they would not be present when the seats were installed in the cars....

The seats look similar to what I recall in the present cars...even the permanently closed ashtrays, and the plugs where the control for a legrest would project from....


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 23, 2017)

I assume that's part of a Mets promotion where two fans in nosebleed seats get to move to a closer, more comfortable seat? Cool that they got Amtrak involved -- when I've seen other teams do that, it's usually a furniture store that gets the advertising.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Sep 23, 2017)

I think that picture was probably taken during a regular Mets game--nobody in the seats this year! 

Seriously, the seats do look better in this photo than they did in the earlier rendition. Footrests would be nice, but that's probably only Amfleet II that gets them?


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 23, 2017)

Is that an Amtrak train waiting for a couple of freights to go by?


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Sep 23, 2017)

me_little_me said:


> Is that an Amtrak train waiting for a couple of freights to go by?


Ha ha, funny!


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd still use a travel pillow and a neck pillow...................


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 23, 2017)

Steve4031 said:


> I think the cup holders are only for the stadium setting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Triley (Sep 25, 2017)

Happen to have had a reno'd business class car on 139 tonight. I didn't have a chance to do a uh..product demo..but I think it looks much nicer. Seats felt comfy to me.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 15, 2017)

Photos from Matt Donnelly.

http://railpictures.net/photo/633941/

http://railpictures.net/photo/633942/


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 15, 2017)

Acela150 said:


> Photos from Matt Donnelly.
> 
> http://railpictures.net/photo/633941/
> 
> http://railpictures.net/photo/633942/


Looks very nice but my concern is how well will the lighter color stay clean and not show wear.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 15, 2017)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Photos from Matt Donnelly.
> ...


It’s leather, so it’s expected to hold up well I’ve heard.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Andrew (Oct 15, 2017)

Is this refresh program instead of an Amfleet replacement?


----------



## railiner (Oct 15, 2017)

After refreshing my memory by virtue of sitting in them (the old seats), for over ten hours yesterday on the Autumn Express....it is clear that the "new seats" pictured, are merely new upholstery and seat covers on the existing frames...


----------



## PVD (Oct 15, 2017)

That is all Amtrak ever said the seats would be would be, new cushions and new covers. Anything else came from poster's speculation and guessing.


----------



## A Voice (Oct 15, 2017)

Andrew said:


> Is this refresh program instead of an Amfleet replacement?


As far as has been reported (to my knowledge), an actual (and exhaustive) Amfleet rebuild program, as opposed to buying new replacement cars, is still under evaluation. This is literally just a "refresh" of the interior, not an attempt to really extend the service life of the cars.

Apparently, Amtrak is also evaluating rebuilding Superliner Cross Country Cafe cars into Pacific Parlor Car replacements.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Oct 15, 2017)

AmtrakBlue said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


That's disappointing. Besides my ethical issues with leather, I don't find it comfortable. I would still ride an Amfleet I train if it was the only train on a route, but I will now avoid those trains if it I have an option.
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## keelhauled (Oct 15, 2017)

I very much doubt it is actual leather. Even the existing business class cars with "leather" seating use faux leather, I doubt Amtrak spent the money on real leather.


----------



## jis (Oct 15, 2017)

It is E-Leather which is a trademarked Composition Leather product which uses waste leather that would otherwise have been disposed off as garbage. Look up either of those terms for more details.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Oct 15, 2017)

jis said:


> It is E-Leather which a trademarked Composition Leather product which uses waste leather that would otherwise have been disposed off as garbage. Look up either of those terms for more details.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Thanks for the information. The fact that the material would otherwise be garbage makes me more comfortable using it.
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## west point (Oct 15, 2017)

What was that leather substitute called ? ? Naugahyde (sp) ?


----------



## Ryan (Oct 15, 2017)

west point said:


> What was that leather substitute called ? ? Analgalhide (sp) ?


Close.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naugahyde


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Oct 15, 2017)

E-leather (actual industry name: bonded leather) is basically vinyl with a bit of waste leather glued in. It is scheisse. It has all the disadvantages of vinyl with some of the wear issues of actual leather all so that you can use the word leather in advertising brochures.

Naugahyde is a vastly superior product from absolutely every aspect besides marketing gobbledygook. I had a Naugahyde convertible sofa my parents bought for their first house in 1976. I moved it to my first house in 2013. The convertible frame failed, but I use the Naugahyde cushions as weatherproof pillows In the back of my van so I can nap in the back seat. They are still fine after 40 years of continuous use.


----------



## Bex (Oct 16, 2017)

I sat in a BC car with the new seats this evening. It was only after I had set my bag down that I noticed both seats in the pair were covered with a sticky substance. There were no other empty pairs so I used a napkin I had and water from my water bottle to wash it off. Not an improvement, IMO. Yes, I'm sure there have been hidden substances spilled into the fabric seats that I never knew about. But at least I never had to clean one before I sat in it.

There was also a vague, pleathery smell, but it could have been anything.


----------



## cuppb001 (Oct 17, 2017)

In the regular coach version of the picture it looks like Amtrak replaced the LED sign on the ends of the car with regular plastic signs. Im referring to the LED sign I have in my display picture.


----------



## daybeers (Oct 17, 2017)

cuppb001 said:


> In the regular coach version of the picture it looks like Amtrak replaced the LED sign on the ends of the car with regular plastic signs. Im referring to the LED sign I have in my display picture.


Interesting, I'd say that's a good move. I travel on the NEC fairly frequently and I've been in cars with those LED signs that either aren't working at all, or some LEDs are out, so they are difficult to read.


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Oct 17, 2017)

cuppb001 said:


> In the regular coach version of the picture it looks like Amtrak replaced the LED sign on the ends of the car with regular plastic signs. Im referring to the LED sign I have in my display picture.


I have always thought the LED signs are a good feature but are not used properly. They could be very helpful if they displayed other information than the location of the exit and restroom, such as the upcoming station.
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 17, 2017)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> cuppb001 said:
> 
> 
> > In the regular coach version of the picture it looks like Amtrak replaced the LED sign on the ends of the car with regular plastic signs. Im referring to the LED sign I have in my display picture.
> ...


Especially for the deaf/HoH


----------



## RailRide (Oct 17, 2017)

I've seen, at least on an Amfleet 2, that these signs can display text other than the typical 'exit' and restroom indications.

They appear to have been pre-programmed at that particular car though, so I suspect they don't have the ability to be set up for next-stop information without adding new display electronics and a data bus throughout the train.

Here is a 2012 post I made on Railroad.net with photos of the signs in coach 25085:

http://www.railroad.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=96199&start=0

No additional info since then, though...

---PCJ

(odd, copy/paste still doesn't work from IE on this particular site--had to switch to Firefox to do it)


----------



## brianpmcdonnell17 (Oct 17, 2017)

RailRide said:


> I've seen, at least on an Amfleet 2, that these signs can display text other than the typical 'exit' and restroom indications.
> 
> They appear to have been pre-programmed at that particular car though, so I suspect they don't have the ability to be set up for next-stop information without adding new display electronics and a data bus throughout the train.
> 
> ...


I am unable to view the attached photo, but I have also experienced other text on the LED screens in an Amfleet II coach, although only once. In my case, it was aboard the northbound Crescent in July 2016 and was limited to one car. I forget exactly what was stated, but I remember it being a scrolling or alternating list with one of the items being the Amtrak website URL.
Sent from my SM-J327P using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## daybeers (Oct 17, 2017)

RailRide said:


> I've seen, at least on an Amfleet 2, that these signs can display text other than the typical 'exit' and restroom indications.
> 
> They appear to have been pre-programmed at that particular car though, so I suspect they don't have the ability to be set up for next-stop information without adding new display electronics and a data bus throughout the train.
> 
> ...


Maybe the wi-fi could be used to transmit the data to each car's display?


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 18, 2017)

brianpmcdonnell17 said:


> cuppb001 said:
> 
> 
> > In the regular coach version of the picture it looks like Amtrak replaced the LED sign on the ends of the car with regular plastic signs. Im referring to the LED sign I have in my display picture.
> ...


I can tell you the Acela equipment uses the LED display for Next Station as well as other general info.


----------



## daybeers (Nov 11, 2017)

Does anyone have any idea how fast Amtrak is refreshing the Amfleets with new seats or how many have been partially completed to date? I know they're doing it in stages. If anyone is interested, Amtrak wrote a blog post on designing the new seats: http://blog.amtrak.com/2017/11/designing-a-more-comfortable-ride-for-amtraks-amfleet-cars/


----------



## niemi24s (Nov 11, 2017)

The article linked above states.."Synthetic leather replaced the fabric, allowing for more breathability.". Is that true? I always had the notion synthetic leathers were the kind that stuck to your butt on hot, humid days.


----------



## PVD (Nov 11, 2017)

The newer ones (plastics) are much better than they used to be. I rode in one of the redone A-1 last week, it wasn't bad. (seats and carpet) not complete job yet


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Nov 11, 2017)

daybeers said:


> Does anyone have any idea how fast Amtrak is refreshing the Amfleets with new seats or how many have been partially completed to date? I know they're doing it in stages. If anyone is interested, Amtrak wrote a blog post on designing the new seats: http://blog.amtrak.com/2017/11/designing-a-more-comfortable-ride-for-amtraks-amfleet-cars/


I believe the number of partially completed cars is in the high 50's or so. The seats are the easy part and being completed at outlying areas in addition to Amtrak facilities. The wainscotting, curtains and flooring is what takes the time. I'm thinking are only a handful of complete cars.


----------



## PVD (Nov 11, 2017)

I've ridden one with new seat covers and carpet, and walked through a few others. I have yet to encounter one with the new bathroom flooring, wainscoting or curtains. I've only been on a NER train using cars that are potentially in the program, the other trains I've ridden were either SL or AM-2 so they are not in play. That is anecdotal and has no statistical value, but it sure was nice to see clean carpet.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 11, 2017)

These seats are set up in 30th Street Station for display. Shame they won’t let you try them out but I would imagine that as is once you sit they’d fall over.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## jis (Nov 11, 2017)

I got to try them on a real car on a short ride from Newark to New York on the way to catch the Autumn Excursion. They are fine seats.


----------



## PVD (Nov 11, 2017)

I did NYP to WAS on my way to the CL, I agree, they were very good.


----------



## dlagrua (Nov 12, 2017)

I believe that the "synthetic leather" that will be used for the seat upgrade is vinyl. Its much softer than it was 30 years back and it may have been redesigned to breathe better. It should be very comfortable. The color is plain but new seats will be better than the old ones..


----------



## PVD (Nov 12, 2017)

Having actually been in one for a 3.5 hour trip I thought they were fine. The big questions are whether they will keep up the maintenance, and how they will hold up to the heavy usage they get. Those are wait and see items... They did not have the "hair towels" so I wonder if that will be a dirt spot later on....


----------



## tricia (Nov 12, 2017)

PVD said:


> They did not have the "hair towels" so I wonder if that will be a dirt spot later on....


Antimacassars, originally used to protect 19th-century furniture from a hair oil called "macassar." That particular hair oil is history, but the need for upholstery protection is with us still.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 12, 2017)

Vinyl has advantages and disadvantages, its main advantages are relatively low cost, very high durability for a given cost and thickness, and the fact that it can be and often is non porus, meaning things like sweat do not permeate the material, nor do damage to the padding underneath it- and it can be literally hosed off.

Mercedes-Benz used it in conjunction with horsehair seat pads and coil springs in their seats for years- the non porus nature of both their full grain leather and their vinyl meant the horsehair could last for decades.


----------



## jis (Nov 12, 2017)

But we already know that the new seats are not really plain Vinyl. Amtrak said so in their original announcement.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 12, 2017)

Right. So the disadvantages of both with the pluses of neither.


----------



## PVD (Nov 12, 2017)

Isn't it somewhat premature to make that judgement? If they hold up well and aren't bad on cold or hot days they may be fine.


----------



## Triley (Nov 12, 2017)

PVD said:


> Isn't it somewhat premature to make that judgement? If they hold up well and aren't bad on cold or hot days they may be fine.


Wait...we're suppose to be rational around here? 
Sent from my SM-G955U using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## jis (Nov 12, 2017)

PVD said:


> Isn't it somewhat premature to make that judgement? If they hold up well and aren't bad on cold or hot days they may be fine.


Never ever pass an opportunity to pass judgement before it is time, to appear to be the oracle.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 13, 2017)

*shrugs* may I be wrong and all the passengers happy.


----------



## PVD (Nov 13, 2017)

All passengers happy, doubtful....the armrest debate will continue forever, the bland appearance, max lumens per watt without regard to CRI in most new lighting systems......there will always be something to hanker over. To me, the real test will be whether or not the cars are kept clean, new sea covers and carpets, regardless of the material, will become uninviting rather quickly if not kept clean.


----------



## daybeers (Nov 13, 2017)

Amtrak posted a timelapse video of the work being done on the cars: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb0yBoBfOsQ


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Nov 13, 2017)

Not sure why the forum software didn't convert it to an inline video?



I really enjoy behind the scenes videos like this.

Has Amtrak ever partnered with anyone to make an hour-long documentary type show?


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 13, 2017)

For those of you on Instagram. Amtrak posted some short videos and photos on their “story line”. Which is similar to Snapchat.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## daybeers (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm riding in a refreshed Amfleet I car #82545 today on NER #149 from NHV-WAS. The new seats are very nice. You don't sink into them the way you did in the old seats. These also provide some nice lumbar support. I believe the carpet is new too, and the LED lighting is installed. My only complaint is the headrests on the new seats are a little bit taller than the old ones, so you can't see as much when you're trying to look out the window. I'm willing to sacrifice that for comfier seats, though. There aren't too many places of good scenery on the NEC anyway.


----------



## VAtrainfan (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm riding #84 in two weeks NFK-PHL. Considering Norfolk is one of the places they're doing the work I guess it's a safe bet I'll get one of the refurb cars.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 28, 2017)

VAtrainfan said:


> I'm riding #84 in two weeks NFK-PHL. Considering Norfolk is one of the places they're doing the work I guess it's a safe bet I'll get one of the refurb cars.


No it’s not. I think about 50 of at least 400 plus cars have been overhauled.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## mfastx (Nov 28, 2017)

Rode one of these last night (twss). It was pretty nice, but the seat back was not totally stationary when reclined and my seat bottom was disconnected. Was hoping they'd also address the seats themselves.


----------



## keelhauled (Nov 28, 2017)

I rode a half dozen corridor trains during Thanksgiving week and each train but the Vermonter had at least one car with the new seats. I thought they were a noticeable improvement with better lower back support particularly.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 3, 2017)

Quick news piece from Balmer.


----------



## Ziv (Dec 6, 2017)

I am not at all saying they are the same thing, but in early 1800's, a process was developed to tear up old wool garments and re-spun into new wool products, in theory kind of like the re-use of waste leather in E-leather. The people that invented the older wool recycled product and the ones that used it made tons of money but the product wasn't received all that well. The product name was "shoddy". That recycled product didn't turn out so well and ended up being synonymous with poor quality! ;-)

My mind is a veritable treasure trove of useless trivia, much of it of dubious provenance.



jis said:


> It is E-Leather which is a trademarked Composition Leather product which uses waste leather that would otherwise have been disposed off as garbage. Look up either of those terms for more details.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 6, 2017)

Thats interesting. I remember reading a Pullman Company blanket procurement from the early 1900s specifically indicating that the product must contain no shoddy. I had hypothesized it must of had a different meaning but I never knew what.


----------



## quadrock (Dec 18, 2017)

Does anyone know how many iterations of decor/seating the Amfleets went through over the years? I have included pictures of the few that I've either ridden in personally or seen in brochures. I think it would be really interesting to see a history of all the interiors these cares have been through. It's amazing that the oldest Amfleet Is are 42 years old already and they look as modern as they do with the latest refresh.

The ones I have come across either in person or via pictures I saw online are the following. Does anyone have any that I missed? I'm assuming there was something between the 1970s and the 199'0's red interior.

1975 - ? : The psychedelic 70's multicolored era as seen in the Amfleet brouchure. I am assuming that these were the original interiors the cars shipped with.







1990s - "red interior era". Not sure when this began but my first ever Amtrak trip (Silver Meteor) was in an Amfleet II featuring this interior. I remember this being the only red interior car on the train and thinking how modern all the other cars looked like compared to the one I was riding in.






early 2000s - 2017

The common blue interior that the majority of Amfleets still have.






2017 - ?

The new interiors that are currently being installed.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 18, 2017)

Last week I rode 66 from Philly to 128. Sadly I got stuck with a full BC car. BUT... It was a refreshed car. The seats were pretty comfy. But as stated previously they seat backs are higher giving you less of a view of the aisle. But overall it wasn't bad. The carpet has an interesting look, the wainscoting wasn't renewed yet along with the curtains which is fine. I think once some more rear ends sit in the seats they'll be a bit more plush and more comfortable.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 18, 2017)

I want the original interior back.


----------



## VAtrainfan (Dec 19, 2017)

Anyone notice anything familiar in all four photos?

The armrests. Complete with the ashtrays (now covered). They're exactly the same.

The structure of the seats, the chairs themselves, appear to be the original equipment (as repaired over the decades). Only the cushions have changed.

That speaks to the ability of Amtrak's maintenance folks to keep 40+ year old equipment viable. I guess when you've had to make do with nothing for so long, you get pretty good at it.



quadrock said:


> Does anyone know how many iterations of decor/seating the Amfleets went through over the years? I have included pictures of the few that I've either ridden in personally or seen in brochures. I think it would be really interesting to see a history of all the interiors these cares have been through. It's amazing that the oldest Amfleet Is are 42 years old already and they look as modern as they do with the latest refresh.
> 
> The ones I have come across either in person or via pictures I saw online are the following. Does anyone have any that I missed? I'm assuming there was something between the 1970s and the 199'0's red interior.
> 
> ...


----------



## railiner (Dec 20, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I want the original interior back.


Me too....

I liked the original flat ceiling better than than the 'sculptured plastic' that covered it....

Not shown in the first photo, are the center armrests between the seats, although the doll may be sitting on one....

Also, not shown, the overhead racks did not have those 'baffles' to prevent baggage from sliding forward in a hard stop....probably a good thing that they added....

I also liked the water faucets better in the original lav's....


----------



## jis (Dec 20, 2017)

VAtrainfan said:


> Anyone notice anything familiar in all four photos?
> 
> The armrests. Complete with the ashtrays (now covered). They're exactly the same.
> 
> The structure of the seats, the chairs themselves, appear to be the original equipment (as repaired over the decades). Only the cushions have changed.


Anyone recall that we did say that is exactly what was going to happen for $15 million for the entire Amfleet I fleet? Besides Amtrak said so too! So no surprise there.


----------



## dlagrua (Dec 20, 2017)

I have come to accept that any refurbishment of Amtrak seating is good. We are not going to see new coaches or new seats anytime soon so new upholstery is an improvement, The will for fast modern European style passenger rail does not exist in Washington nor does it exists with the majority of the American people. My opinion is that most Americans view rail transportation only as a commuter necessity. If that were not the case we would have the rail network shown on the NARP proposal map.


----------



## quadrock (Dec 20, 2017)

It is indeed amazing that the chair structure itself is up to 42 years old and in as good of a condition as it's in. I really do not understand why Amtrak would have removed the center armrests. Every time I travel with someone that hasn't been on Amtrak, they comment on the lack of them. Acelas, NJ Transit's new multilevel cars, airliners, even most new buses have center armrests and as far as I know, most people prefer them.


----------



## jis (Dec 20, 2017)

The seats in question never had center arm rests. It is not like they had them in the past and then were removed.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2017)

They didn’t? (I’m not old enough to know). It looks like the doll in the middle of the picture is sitting on one...


----------



## jis (Dec 20, 2017)

Dunno. I have ridden Amfleet I Coaches since 1977/78 and never seen one. Maybe they had them before then? Or maybe some cars had them and not all?

Also, AFAIR it is possible that the original Metroliner seats had them.

it is also possible that my memory is erroneous. 40 years is a long long time!


----------



## railiner (Dec 20, 2017)

jis said:


> The seats in question never had center arm rests. It is not like they had them in the past and then were removed.


I believe that is exactly what happened...about the same time the Amfleet II's came out without them. Allegedly because people wanted to sprawl across the seat next to them if it was empty.

I believe you can look down between the cushions, and still see the mounting points for the original armrests...


----------



## quadrock (Dec 20, 2017)

> Allegedly because people wanted to sprawl across the seat next to them if it was empty.


The simple solution to that would have been to install armrests that can fold up.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 20, 2017)

I dunno why you think MLVs have them; they certainly do not.


----------



## quadrock (Dec 20, 2017)

> I dunno why you think MLVs have them; they certainly do not.


I stand corrected, it's been a while since I've been in one. It might be the the outer armrests that fold up that I was thinking of.


----------



## railiner (Dec 20, 2017)

IIRC, the Metroliner's had the same rigid center armrests. They were solidly built. Some of the heritage cars on transcontinental trains did have a slender fold up center armrest, but these were flimsy in comparison...


----------



## quadrock (Dec 21, 2017)

I found it! The only picture evidence of the center armrest. It definitely does not look like the type that folds up. It was in a USA Today article "Amtrak interiors throughout the years".


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 21, 2017)

That appears to be a Metroliner, not an Amfleet.


----------



## jis (Dec 21, 2017)

Metroliners definitely had solid center arm rests AFAIR, though back in those graduate student days of poverty I never had enough money to ride one.


----------



## railiner (Dec 21, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> That appears to be a Metroliner, not an Amfleet.


I believe you are correct...that is definitely an earlier design, but I believe built by the same company....Aircraft Seating International of Colorado Springs. I think that company is now defunct, but perhaps absorbed into another company since.


----------



## PVD (Dec 21, 2017)

Still in Colorado Springs I believe, but now part of Goodrich, a major player in aircraft components.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 21, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> That appears to be a Metroliner, not an Amfleet.


Yep, rode many times on Metroliners! Still prefer them to Acelas. YMMV


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 21, 2017)

That and it says "Metroliner" on the wall.


----------



## railiner (Dec 21, 2017)

Green Maned Lion said:


> That and it says "Metroliner" on the wall.


Good catch! I missed that clue....






It amazes me, when doing a 'Google' search for early Amfleet photo's, they're almost all exterior shots...hard to find interior, to help solve the question....so rail photographer's: keep that in mind...try to record some interior train scene's for 'posterity'....


----------



## leacrane (Dec 27, 2017)

Well, I sat in what I guess was a refurbished car today, 176 from NYP to BOS. Good news was that I felt the seat was more comfortable in the fake leather, like a car seat. And clean, partly being new, but probably easier to maintain. Otherwise, no big deal.

The basket on the seat in front was already broken. Lighting was a bit different. No change to the insufficient configuration of electric outlets. For whatever it's worth, the air seemed fresher than I was used to. Not sweltering hot, no smell. I realize no overhaul of climate control specified. Maybe real cold weather and removal of smelly old seat covers helped.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Amtrak Forum mobile app


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Dec 27, 2017)

I always like the Amtrak smell


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Dec 28, 2017)

I was in a refurbished Business Class car on 141 yesterday--the seats are attractive, it was clean (and looks easier to keep clean)--and I liked the lighting. There was a nice amount of room between seats. (However, there was another car with the new seats in coach, and they looked just as cramped as the old ones.)

The car smelled fresh (or rather it didn't have any smell, like the old coaches do). My only complaint is that I found the seat material harder than the old seats and couldn't get comfortable.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 28, 2017)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I was in a refurbished Business Class car on 141 yesterday--the seats are attractive, it was clean (and looks easier to keep clean)--and I liked the lighting. There was a nice amount of room between seats. (However, there was another car with the new seats in coach, and they looked just as cramped as the old ones.)
> 
> The car smelled fresh (or rather it didn't have any smell, like the old coaches do). My only complaint is that I found the seat material harder than the old seats and couldn't get comfortable.


You'd actually be surprised how comfortable coach is, not only legroom wise, but the old seats were IMO more comfortable then the old BC seats. As for the seats being not as comfortable. They just need some rear ends in them. Give em some time.


----------



## ChuckL (Feb 1, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > I was in a refurbished Business Class car on 141 yesterday--the seats are attractive, it was clean (and looks easier to keep clean)--and I liked the lighting. There was a nice amount of room between seats.
> ...


----------



## jis (Feb 1, 2018)

Are the Half Business Half Cafe cars with 2-1 seating even part of this refurbishment program?


----------



## wwchi (Feb 1, 2018)

ChuckL said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Mystic River Dragon said:
> ...


----------



## ChuckL (Feb 1, 2018)

wwchi said:


> ChuckL said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 1, 2018)

jis said:


> Are the Half Business Half Cafe cars with 2-1 seating even part of this refurbishment program?


I honestly don’t think so. But I could be wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Feb 3, 2018)

wwchi said:


> ChuckL said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


----------



## Blackwolf (Feb 3, 2018)

TR,

Has there been any indication Amtrak is considering extending the rehab of Coach/BC beyond the Amfleet I cars to any part of the LD fleet?


----------



## VentureForth (Feb 4, 2018)

Are the Amfleet II's part of the refurb?

I've had a lot of issues with the Amfleet II seat cushions. Seems like I was always sitting on a metal bar. Very uncomfortable. And the cushion seemed to want to slip out from under me. This on more than one trip...


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Feb 4, 2018)

Blackwolf said:


> TR,
> 
> Has there been any indication Amtrak is considering extending the rehab of Coach/BC beyond the Amfleet I cars to any part of the LD fleet?





VentureForth said:


> Are the Amfleet II's part of the refurb?
> 
> I've had a lot of issues with the Amfleet II seat cushions. Seems like I was always sitting on a metal bar. Very uncomfortable. And the cushion seemed to want to slip out from under me. This on more than one trip...


Haven't heard much about the LD or Western Fleet other than the "it needs to be done but funding ....." type of comments. As I've said before, it is unusually quiet on the LD front.


----------



## wwchi (Feb 5, 2018)

ChuckL said:


> wwchi said:
> 
> 
> > ChuckL said:
> ...


----------



## PVD (Feb 5, 2018)

Was it running Horizons or Amfleets?


----------



## wwchi (Feb 5, 2018)

PVD said:


> Was it running Horizons or Amfleets?


I'm sorry I don't know the difference. It was the 2-1 configuration with the cafe car attached and had the red leather seats.


----------



## PVD (Feb 5, 2018)

Amfleets are rounded with fluted sides, Horizons are flat sided. There are Am1 as well as Horizon split cars with the 2-1, all of the AM1 splits I've been on the seats have been brown. As to coaches, I'm not sure the Horizons are getting the refresh under the current program.


----------



## GrandRiver (Feb 5, 2018)

Some of the Wolverine trains have Amfleets and they have the cafe car/BC car that is rounded with fluted sides. Most of them are Horizons though.

And yes -- the snow is terrible between the cars/in the doorways lately. When I took 355 westbound a few weeks ago they could barely get the steps clean enough to get passengers in and out at some stops.


----------



## PVD (Feb 5, 2018)

I see that on the Empire Service going across NY in the winter. Shovel, broom, bag of salt, standard Amfleet vestibule equipment across the snowy areas.


----------



## wwchi (Feb 5, 2018)

PVD said:


> I see that on the Empire Service going across NY in the winter. Shovel, broom, bag of salt, standard Amfleet vestibule equipment across the snowy areas.


yes this was the case today too...and frozen doors only allowed getting off in Chicago via 2 doors! walking through the cars I got blasted with blowing snow! LOL!  And yes, the car I was in was rounded, but only the BC/Cafe car - the other cars were flat sided.


----------



## daybeers (Oct 8, 2018)

Has this project been completed or at least close to it?


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 8, 2018)

daybeers said:


> Has this project been completed or at least close to it?


Every single Amfleet I've been on or seen in the past couple months have been refreshed, so I'm going to say yes.


----------



## daybeers (Oct 8, 2018)

Oh same here, I just wondered if there are a few cars left.


----------



## west point (Oct 8, 2018)

It may be the few not complete are under work ?


----------



## wwchi (Oct 9, 2018)

saw one on one of the Michigan trains a couple weeks ago


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 9, 2018)

In the past month or so, the 2 car NHV-SPG shuttles got refreshed cars, too! So if they're not all done now, they soon will be.


----------



## cocojacoby (Oct 12, 2018)

daybeers said:


> Amtrak posted a timelapse video of the work being done on the cars: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jb0yBoBfOsQ


Doesn't it make more sense to do the carpeting and floor first and then install the seats? This is great to see but seems ass backwards!


----------



## PVD (Oct 12, 2018)

They weren't changing the seats, they were changing the cushions and covers, so the seat frames and pedestals were staying.


----------



## frequentflyer (Oct 12, 2018)

Probably the Amfleet last overhaul these cars get until their replacements (most likely SIemens) arrive.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 12, 2018)

frequentflyer said:


> Probably the Amfleet last overhaul these cars get until their replacements (most likely SIemens) arrive.


I'm interested to hear where you heard that replacements are coming.


----------



## CCC1007 (Oct 12, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> frequentflyer said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the Amfleet last overhaul these cars get until their replacements (most likely SIemens) arrive.
> ...


There’s a RFP out for replacement cars, isn’t there?


----------



## cpotisch (Oct 12, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> frequentflyer said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the Amfleet last overhaul these cars get until their replacements (most likely SIemens) arrive.
> ...


I thought it was made pretty clear in the RFP that Amtrak is looking for new single-levels...


----------



## PVD (Oct 13, 2018)

To the best of my recollection, they issued an RFI, which included potential replacements of a few different types. From the responses/submissions given by potential suppliers, they will formulate an RFP, which will likely be issued in 2019.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 13, 2018)

PVD said:


> To the best of my recollection, they issued an RFI, which included potential replacements of a few different types. From the responses/submissions given by potential suppliers, they will formulate an RFP, which will likely be issued in 2019.


This is what I was looking for.




Kudos.







CCC1007 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > frequentflyer said:
> ...


RFI and RFP is two different beasts IMO. RFI means that something is possible. RFP means we're looking to place an order give us your best price.


----------



## NSC1109 (Oct 16, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> PVD said:
> 
> 
> > To the best of my recollection, they issued an RFI, which included potential replacements of a few different types. From the responses/submissions given by potential suppliers, they will formulate an RFP, which will likely be issued in 2019.
> ...


Recommendations for Amfleet I replacements will be made to Amtrak's Board of Directors in mid-November. Locomotive replacement recommendations will be made in "mid-October", which is probably soon if it hasn't happened already. We will likely have an idea where Amtrak is going at the end of the month when the October NGEC minutes are out, as they are being briefed on the procurements by Amtrak's Charlie King.


----------

